# Compressors Stay On- Troubleshoot



## mikeyshaus (Jul 29, 2011)

*Compressors Stay On- Troubleshoot (Accuair Elevel)*

I've been troubleshooting my management setup and have been unsuccessful thus far.

I am installing Accuair Elevel w/ dual 444c Viairs.

As soon as I connect the terminal to the battery the compressors turn on and won't turn off (sometimes one turns on and when I turn the car on the other will kick on as well).
I have the ignition wire tapped into fuse 42 (MKV GLI) with an add-a-circuit. Also I have all my grounds (compressor and relays) on a bolt that is locked into the floor of the trunk (sanded paint away.

This is a brand new setup, so I am to assume that all the parts are functional. BTW, none of the bags or elevel sensors are currently hooked up.

Help me get this thing functional!!! (Also if you want to come to Tallahassee and help me that would be amazing!)


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you gave atank gauge? And how did you wire the comps? Stinger? Accuair, or cube? Post up some pictures of the install


----------



## NJDeVsFaN (Oct 27, 2009)

I had this issue. You need to swap the yellow compressor wire across on the harness (Comp_1 to Comp_2). Contact Accuair and they'll email you a PDF with instructions or if you gimme yours I'll email it to you.


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Before swapping pinouts you need to be give us some more info.

Can you take a few photos of your wiring setup? Perhaps draw a basic wiring diagram for us with labels for the wires?

The ecu shouldn't be sending ANY power down the yellow wire with ignition off. 
I promise you we can figure it out you give us the above.


----------



## mikeyshaus (Jul 29, 2011)

fasttt600 said:


> Do you gave atank gauge? And how did you wire the comps? Stinger? Accuair, or cube? Post up some pictures of the install





Iku said:


> Before swapping pinouts you need to be give us some more info.
> 
> Can you take a few photos of your wiring setup? Perhaps draw a basic wiring diagram for us with labels for the wires?
> 
> ...




Top wires are from the compressor, bottom wires are from the power source, black wires are grounds, and yellow wires are the Accuair Comp. wires

(Don't worry, solder and heat shrink tubing awaits)


----------



## mikeyshaus (Jul 29, 2011)

NJDeVsFaN said:


> I had this issue. You need to swap the yellow compressor wire across on the harness (Comp_1 to Comp_2). Contact Accuair and they'll email you a PDF with instructions or if you gimme yours I'll email it to you.


Could you post those up on here please? (I'm pretty sure PDF can be converted to an image file)


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Test for power coming from the yellow wire. Just simply take the yellow wire off both the relays and hook up the battery then use a voltmeter with one side on the yellow wire, other side to a ground on the car. 
If it is ~12V then you have a problem with the ECU or wiring to it. Are you sure you hooked up the orange/red wire correctly? 
If you have 0V reading across that then your next move is to check that the relays aren't fused shut. Put 12V across pin 85 or 86, ground the other pin and as soon as you complete the circuit the relay should "click". Break the circuit and you should hear another "click"


----------



## mikeyshaus (Jul 29, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Test for power coming from the yellow wire. Just simply take the yellow wire off both the relays and hook up the battery then use a voltmeter with one side on the yellow wire, other side to a ground on the car.
> If it is ~12V then you have a problem with the ECU or wiring to it. Are you sure you hooked up the orange/red wire correctly?
> If you have 0V reading across that then your next move is to check that the relays aren't fused shut. Put 12V across pin 85 or 86, ground the other pin and as soon as you complete the circuit the relay should "click". Break the circuit and you should hear another "click"


My issue appears to be the orange ignition wire. The yellow wire rests at 9.6v with my current setup and goes up to ~12.5 v once the car is on. However the 9.6v is enough to click the relay on.

So either I need to find a new place for my ignition wire or I need a relay with a tighter tolerance.
Do you have a suggestion on a new ignition source? I've tried several different fuses and can't seem to get better results.


----------



## mikeyshaus (Jul 29, 2011)

Ground on the ECU and Manifold wasn't good enough.

All is well now


----------

